# 감각적



## RadkeRonnie

I was just wondering about the connotations of the word 감각적. 다음 translates it as "sensual," but the example sentences listed make it seem more like "sensory."

So I'm wondering, does 감각적 ever have sexual connotations like "sensual" does in English?


----------



## Kross

Yes, it has both meanings. But I am not sure about whether they use the same Chinese characters at the moment.


----------



## chemnerd

Kross said:


> Yes, it has both meanings.



I don't think so. 감각적 indicates an aesthetic pleasure through the acoustic or visual sense.


----------



## jakartaman

감각적 doesn't have any sexual connotations but 육감적 does. 다음 is wrong.


----------



## Kross

Naver online English dictionary says that the word, sensual, has a meaning of (특히 육체적인 쾌락과 관련하여) 감각적인 as an adjective. It also presents that the word, sensory, has a meaning of 감각의. That's why I said that 감각 has both meanings before.


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

감각적 is one of those words which is used a lot but has vague meanings. I guess it can mean anything.


----------



## Rance

By itself 감각적 usually has no sexual connotations.
When modifying a noun with no sexual connotation, 육감적 or 관능적 is better choice.

"감각적인 그림" has no sexual connotation.
"관능적인 그림" has strong sexual connotation.

"감각적인 묘사" has no sexual connotation.
"관능적인 묘사" has strong sexual connotation.

But when a following noun which it modifies has strong sexual connotation, then it's different.
감각적인 쾌락, 감각적인 몸매, etc.


----------



## Kross

Rance said:


> When modifying a noun with no sexual connotation, 육감적 or 관능적 is better choice.


 I guess there is a typo in the above sentence, it was meant like this 'When modifying a noun with sexual connotations, 육감적 or 관능적 is a better choice.' to fit into the flow pecfectly. 


Rance, I didn't mean to find an error and make your embarrassed in the public. I just couldn’t follow your thought even after reading over and over. So I happened to find the error and share with you. Anyway your writings are always to the point and great.


----------



## Rance

Don't hesitate to point out if I make an error and sound nonsense. =)
And sorry for the confusion. Let me try to clarify a little better.

In the example of 감각적인(adj) 그림(noun), 그림 is a very neutral word with no sexual connotation by itself.
When modifying such neutral word to provide sexual connotation, 감각적 does not seem to be good choice.
So if you wanted to translate a sensual painting into Korean,  관능적인 그림 is better translation than 감각적인 그림.
However if you want to translate sensual/carnal pleasure, 감각적인 쾌락 sounds fine probably because 쾌락 itself has strong sexual connotation.

Hope it helped to clarify the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Kross

Thank you, Rance, Now I am with you and your point. You have made a very interesting point. So If you want to add sexual meanings to a neutral noun, 육감적/관능적 should be used to deliver the connotation clearly. But if a noun already has sexual meanings, we don’t bother to use 육감적/관능적 to color the noun with sexual meanings. My apology, Rance.  I shouldn’t have jumped the gun. And I guess it depends more on the context whether 몸매(body shape) has strong sexual meanings.


----------



## Rance

No problem. =)
And I agree, 몸매 can be rather weak depending on the context, making not a good example.


----------

